# Ma boite mail a-t-elle été piratée (messages rejetés) ???



## kleo2 (14 Janvier 2013)

Hello à vous.

Je rencontre un problème que je ne connaissais pas sous mac..
Depuis 3 jours je reçois entre 200 et 300 mails indiquant que le message n'a pu être délivré.

Ce spam passe par mon adresse mail wanadoo et indique en titre Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender

Le message lui nous dit :

_Nous sommes desoles de vous informer que votre message n a pas
pu etre remis a un ou plusieurs de ses destinataires.
Ceci est un message automatique genere par le serveur mwinf5d63.orange.fr.
Merci de ne pas y repondre._

La plupart du temps à la place du serveur indiqué ci dessus c'est mwinf5d04.orange.fr. qui s'écrit.

Et en dessous, mon supposé mail avec en objet soit des lettres soit des mot qui ne veulent rien dire puis un message dont voici un exemple :

De : .(ici apparaît mon adresse mail)
Objet : sejy
Date : 13 janvier 2013 19:41:04 UTC+01:00
À : *xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


viv zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz mideda t


Et à chaque fois ce type de message qui ne veut rien dire et des destinataires que je ne connais pas.

J'ai changé mon mot de passe sur orange mais apparemment ca ne suffit pas.
Savez vous ce que dois je faire????

Un grand merci pour votre aide précieuse 

Bonne soirée


----------



## boddy (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Regarde dans ta boîte d'envoi si il n'y aurait pas un message qui ne part pas. Si tu as une planification récurante, il essaie de partir toutes les X minutes et cela engendre le message d'erreur à chaque essai.


----------



## kleo2 (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour Boddy

Merci de ta réponse.
Malheureusement non. Et les destinataires sont inconnus avec un message qui ne veut rien dire.
C'est bien une intrusion je pense
J'ai changé mon mot de passe et n'en ai reçu "que" 37 aujourd'hui...
Mais ca continue. Dois je supprimer cette adresse mail?

Merci! Bonne soirée


----------



## ntx (15 Janvier 2013)

Il n'y a pas d'intrusion. Tu as simplement laissé quelque part ton adresse mail et un petit malin l'utilise pour envoyer du spam. N'importe qui peut envoyer un mail avec l'adresse de quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## kleo2 (16 Janvier 2013)

Merci ntx.

Sais tu comment je peux faire pour que ca s'arrête?
Bonne soirée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

Pour info et suivi je n'en reçois plus donc apparemment le fait d'avoir changé le mot de passe à marcher.
Pourvu que ca dure...


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Janvier 2013)

ntx a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'intrusion. Tu as simplement laissé quelque part ton adresse mail et un petit malin l'utilise pour envoyer du spam. N'importe qui peut envoyer un mail avec l'adresse de quelqu'un d'autre.


Oui, ça peut être ça...
Il faudrait regarder dans les en-têtes smtp s'il y a un champ "X-Originating-IP" suivi d'une adresse IP.
En cas d'usurpation d'adresse mail, cette adresse IP peut donner une indication. En principe, ce sera l'adresse IP publique de celui qui usurpe l'adresse mail.

Un whois de cette adresse donnera le FAI de l'usurpateur.
La localisation de cette adresse (voir le lien ci-dessous) donnera une vague idée de son lieu de résidence.
http://www.localiser-ip.com/
Maintenant, s'il passe par un proxy, ou un vpn, cette adresse ne sera pas significative.

A part ça, on peut toujours signaler le pb à la cellule "abuse" du FAI. Mais bon, c'est pas ça qui résoudra le pb...


----------

